# What does your radio play!



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Not a lot of classical stations left these days. Here in la-la-land we're lucky to still have a good station, KUSC. Here's Jim Svejda's playlist so far this evening; the Choral just wrapping up:

English Folk Song Suite, Ralph Vaughan Williams
12 Variations on a French Nursery Theme K 265, Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Hungarian Dances, Johannes Brahms
Two Sketches Based on Indian Themes, Charles Tomlinson Griffes
The Three Ravens, Percy Grainger
Irish Tune from County Derry "Danny Boy", Percy Grainger
Scotch Strathspey and Reel, Percy Grainger
Symphonic Variations Op 78, Antonin Dvorak
Octet-Partita in F, Op 57, Franz Krommer
Festive Symphony: Scherzo, Bedrich Smetana
Symphony #9 in D minor, Op. 125 "Choral", Ludwig van Beethoven

Do you have a classical station you listen to where you live?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

KenOC said:


> Not a lot of classical stations left these days. Here in la-la-land we're lucky to still have a good station, KUSC. Here's Jim Svejda's playlist so far this evening; the Choral just wrapping up:
> 
> English Folk Song Suite, Ralph Vaughan Williams
> 12 Variations on a French Nursery Theme K 265, Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
> ...


Yes, I listen to it whenever I'm in the car since that is the best way to hear Classical in the car. The dynamics often make CD playback of Classical Music in the car cumbersome.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2018)

We have two classical stations, one privately funded and another one government funded.

Here's something I've been listening to lately. There are shows which have moved on from being broadcast in a weekly or daily slot in our government funded classical radio station and are now being uploaded as podcasts to listen to, which is very good for people like me who don't always get a chance to listen at the same time every day or week or whose schedule clashes with it.

http://www.abc.net.au/classic/new-waves/archive/

One particularly good programme went like this, following an interview,

1. Liza Lim Amulet (1992) 6'30
2. Cat Hope The Sinister Glamour of Modernity** (2013) 8'
3. Lisa Illean Cranes* (2016, revised 2017) 15'50
4. Alistair Noble hauteurs/temps* (2015) 11'15
5. Helen Gifford Desperation (2014) 5'50
6. James Rushford Untitled* (2012, revised 2017) 14'00
MUSICIANS: Phoebe Green (viola), Leah Scholes (percussion, tracks 2 and 4)
*Commissioned by Phoebe Green
**adapted from viola and piano score by the musicians

The other classical station I listen to played this programme of works a little while ago, which was fun to listen to, although I must admit I don't always get a chance to listen to the 'prime time' shows such as this one (I wanted to listen to this one particularly for the Pintscher work):

Rota: Trio. Rocco Parisi cl, Andrea Pavalessa vlc, Gabriele Rota pno.
Vasks: Vox Amoris. Alina Pogostkina vln, Sinfonietta Riga / Juha Kangas.
Pintscher: Bereshit. Ensemble Intercontemporain / Matthias Pintscher.
Shostakovich: String Quartet No 1 in C major. Pacifica Qt.
Broadstock: Syzygy. Syzygy Ensemble.

It's always great to listen to the radio; I tend to discover a lot of cool stuff, like the Cat Hope work above. Highly recommend her music.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

shirime said:


> We have two classical stations, one privately funded and another one government funded.


Our station here is funded entirely by listener donations. No government $$$ involved. So its programming tends to be populist, with more modern music limited to the late night hours -- and even that's pretty mild, generally.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2018)

KenOC said:


> Our station here is funded entirely by listener donations. No government $$$ involved. So its programming tends to be populist, with more modern music limited to the late night hours -- and even that's pretty mild, generally.


What do the government funded stations play?


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2018)

My wife and I were in Chicago about a month ago and came across this classical music station that is just absolutely superb -

https://www.wfmt.com/

There is a link at the top right which allows you to hear the live stream - click on "Listen" - below that is information as to who and what is playing.

First class programming and they don't air pre-recorded commercials - all ad copy is read by the announcers themselves.

Here's a link their app in which you can "enjoy WFMT wherever you are, download the new version of our app for Apple and Android. You can listen to the live stream, read stories about classical music around the city and country, explore our podcast library, and more."

https://www.wfmt.com/app/


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

For years I listened to both a commercial CM station in Boston, and various NPR affiliates elsewhere, but have long since stopped because, for various reasons, they are unlistenable -- bad programming, playing single movements or excerpts, too tied to houtry station breaks . . . I'd rather play music I know in my head or on my iPod..


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

OT: Nothing. I hate the radio.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Internet Radio. Either our local WFMT or Radio Venice


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I listen to my local listener-supported station, KBAQ, in Arizona. Overall, I'm very happy with it. They listen to feedback from the listeners on multiple fronts (social media, phone calls, direct messages), and the variety is pretty big. If I look at the playlist for a given day, I will be familiar with 1/2 to 2/3 of the material, meaning I am always making new discoveries. Station breaks are just a reality of being governed by the FCC, and the number of pieces longer than an hour that would make sense for them to play in full is not large. There are occasional exceptions like broadcasts of the Met Opera in New York and special airings of Beethoven's 9th.

I'm fine with the use of excerpts, since it gives more tunes per hour and is the only way to play certain popular items (like snippets from ballets and operas). They do full performances of concertos and symphonies during non-commuting hours, so I am perfectly happy with how the programming is set up.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

It sounds like KBAQ's format is similar to KUSC's. KUSC is 24-hour classical music, some opera and choral programs on weekends, modern programming Saturday nights (I think) and the most substantial and serious programming daily from 7:00 in the evening Pacific time.

Streams all the time at KUSC.org.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

They do sound very similar. One change in the last five years that I'm very happy with is that they have started to play some opera excerpts with vocals. That may sound odd, but before that, it was like the human voice was forbidden on the station, and you can only hear Ride of the Valkyries and Entrance of the Gods to Valhalla so many times before you crave more.

Was the Krommer Octet-Partita something worth checking out?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I missed the Krommer, but I did hear one of his clarinet concertos on the car radio yesterday. My wife and I did our usual guess-the-composer game and I got it right: Krommer. I figured Krommer wrote several clarinet concertos, and this one didn't sound good enough to be Weber.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I, too, live in KBAQ land and loathe it. My car radio is set to KUAT in Tucson, a much more intelligent, progressive and adventuresome station. It seems that every time I do tune in KBAQ there's some annoying Baroque trumpet concert on. They play way too much baroque and early classical. Too many excerpts. KUAT plays obscure symphonies, and has many concert relays from major US orchestras and summer festivals. The KUAT program Fiesta! is terrific. But at least we still have classical radio and we've come a long way from the days when it was KHEP - World Wide Church of God in the daylight, classical in the evening.


----------

